# RAF Southrop, Glos



## ricasso (Mar 15, 2009)

I popped over to southrop today to check out Macaroni woods, the site of the domestic area of the airfield.
I know the area quite well (through work) but have never visited the woods.

Southrop was a flight training ground opened in 1940 and closed in1947 and was used by Oxford and Harvard training aircraft

water storage area







stanton shelter























ablution block














inside the previous building






allan scythe


































wacky sculptures










the Braithwaite water tower






estate workshop






inside was loads of old estate railings (worth a fortune)


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 15, 2009)

Ooh, this is nice! Always enjoy seeing photos of RAF Southrop...especially good to see a different section.
I really like the general woodiness of the site too, with the signs of various rural crafts going on.
Fab pics, btw. Good stuff, ricasso.


----------



## jonney (Mar 18, 2009)

great photo's. I like the one of the stone mason's shed with the 'rubbing in' table outside (brought back some memories from when I used to do it - was a b*****d in the winter though) did you get any photo's of the inside of the stanton shelter.


----------



## ricasso (Mar 18, 2009)

jonney said:


> great photo's. I like the one of the stone mason's shed with the 'rubbing in' table outside (brought back some memories from when I used to do it - was a b*****d in the winter though) did you get any photo's of the inside of the stanton shelter.



Cheers jonney, no, me lad Billy checked it out and said there was nothing inside so I didnt bother to get a shot, to be honest there are loads of images of Stantons on DP, sorry mate, just a bit lazy that day!


----------



## jonney (Mar 18, 2009)

Know the feeling mate, since christmas the exercise has gone out the window and the belly is getting bigger. I must try harder. Well...


----------



## Engineer (Mar 18, 2009)

*RAF Camp.*

Nice place, nice pics. I have not seen an Allen scythe since the 60s, cannot remember if they were Villiers or JAP engines?


----------



## ricasso (Mar 18, 2009)

jonney said:


> Know the feeling mate, since christmas the exercise has gone out the window and the belly is getting bigger. I must try harder. Well...



You and me both!


----------



## ricasso (Mar 18, 2009)

Engineer said:


> Nice place, nice pics. I have not seen an Allen scythe since the 60s, cannot remember if they were Villiers or JAP engines?



Not sure myself Engineer, I didnt want to get to close due to the asbestos beside it.


----------

